
Will UC schools drop their SAT scores requirement? - ilamont
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2019-10-02/uc-sat-test-optional
======
jimmyvalmer
Wealth does select for IQ, but that effect shouldn't be further magnified by
rich kids' option of "hitting til they're happy", i.e., retaking and repaying.
Universities do need some standardized IQ filter, and it's unfortunate that
private enterprise provides it in the US (as opposed to government in most
countries). My advice: do high school outside the US.

